# Sauger Spawn



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Sauger have spawned yet, about that time but with all the high water I don't know. Also not sure what the water temp's are, can't find it online anymore?

Cady


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd say no. Water temp about 46 degrees.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

cadyshac said:


> Also not sure what the water temp's are, can't find it online anymore?
> 
> Cady


I monitor the river at work. Last night the temp at the Waterworks intake was 53.2F.
NAPSAX


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

Beckjord water intake temp is 46 degrees


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Its geting close they start to spawn around 48-54 deg. Walleye go first then the sauger


----------

